# Hibernate-Anfänger



## nevermind 10844 (3. Dez 2011)

Hallöchen liebe Gemeinde 

Ich würde gern eine Anwendung schreiben, die Persistenz erfordert und habe mich für Hibernate entschieden.

Leider komme ich mit den ganzen Tutorials und "Getting started"s nicht klar.
Ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich installieren muss, welche Tools genau ich brauche und wie ich selbige zu installieren habe. Lese ständig nur irgendwas von Hibernate Tools und komme trotzdem nicht voran.

Kann mir jemand in einigermaßen leicht verständlichen Worten eine Art Step by Step Anleitung beschreiben?

Ich nutze Eclipse Helios als Umgebung.

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Jan.


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Dez 2011)

Hibernate ist nicht so einfach, dass dir jemand hier auf die schnelle eine kurze Einführung schreiben kann.

Das einzige was du brauchst ist die hibernate.jar plus eventuell anhängige Libs.


----------



## nevermind 10844 (3. Dez 2011)

Nun ich hab die "hibernate-distribution-3.6.8.Final-dist.zip" heruntergeladen.
Kannst du oder jemand anderes mir sagen, was ich damit nun zu tun haben um ein Projekt in Eclipse zu erstellen das "Hibernate-fähig" ist?


----------



## Marcinek (3. Dez 2011)

Amazon.de: Hibernate

Sorry, aber dafür gibt es Bücher und Tutorials. Wenn du eine Frage zu einem Tut hast, dann stelle sie hier. Aber nicht "ich verstehe nix und was muss ich machen".

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die tuts medias in res beginnen mit Und so stellen sie das ergebnis in einer HTML Seite dar.

:bae:


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Dez 2011)

nevermind 10844 hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du oder jemand anderes mir sagen, was ich damit nun zu tun haben um ein Projekt in Eclipse zu erstellen das "Hibernate-fähig" ist?



Eigentlich reicht es aus die Hibernate Libaries aus der zip Datei in dein Projekt einzubinden.


----------



## c_sidi90 (4. Dez 2011)

Wie Final_Striker bereits sagte, du brauchst nur die Hibernate Lib in den Buildpath einpflegen. Die Hibernate Tools für Eclipse können dir nur die Arbeit ein wenig vereinfachen, jedoch nicht zu 100 % abnehmen. Es sind mehr grafische Interfaces für Einstellungen und Entities. 

Schau mal die Hibernate Tutorials von vogella.de an, einfach mal googlen. Damit ist der Anfang schnell gemacht.


----------



## nevermind 10844 (6. Dez 2011)

Sooo, nachdem ich mich nun einige Zeit damit auseinandergesetz habe, stoße ich auf dieses Problem:


> SLF4J: Failed to load class "org.slf4j.impl.StaticLoggerBinder".
> SLF4J: Defaulting to no-operation (NOP) logger implementation
> SLF4J: See SLF4J Error Codes for further details.
> Initial SessionFactory creation failed.java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/persistence/EntityListeners


Die slf4j-api-1.6.1.jar befindet sich in meinem Projekt

Was mach ich da?


----------



## maki (6. Dez 2011)

> Was mach ich da?


Hmmm.. da steht u.a.:


> SLF4J: See SLF4J Error Codes for further details.



SLF4J Error Codes

Doku lesen hilft


----------



## nevermind 10844 (6. Dez 2011)

naja das habe ich getan und zu lesen war das eben jene datei eingebunden sein muss...
ist sie ja.


----------



## maki (6. Dez 2011)

Du schreibst selber dass du nur die slf4j-api-1.6.1.jar hast, laut Doku fehlt dir noch etwas.

Also: Nochmals lesen


----------



## nevermind 10844 (6. Dez 2011)

mag mir irgendwer sagen, was genau nicht stimmt, bevor ich noch ne stunde damit verbringe sinnlos sämtliche jars aus den sl4j distributionen durchprobiere?

grüße.


----------



## maki (6. Dez 2011)

Unter dem link steht:


> Failedto load class org.slf4j.impl.StaticLoggerBinder
> 
> This error is reported when the org.slf4j.impl.StaticLoggerBinder class could not be loaded into memory. *This happens when no appropriate SLF4J binding could be found on the class path. Placing one (and only one) of slf4j-nop.jar, slf4j-simple.jar, slf4j-log4j12.jar, slf4j-jdk14.jar or logback-classic.jar on the class path should solve the problem.*
> 
> ...


Dir fehlt das binding, also die entsprechende jar.


----------



## nevermind 10844 (7. Dez 2011)

puh... endlich funzt was. bin soweit, dass ich datensätze in eine sql-datenbank schreiben kann... den rest krieg ich auch noch hin.
danke ^^


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2011)

Das schwierige kommt erst noch 

Tue dir selber einen gefallen und lies die Doku anstatt ein 3. klassiges Tutorial.


----------



## inv_zim (7. Dez 2011)

Die Empfehlung von maki kann ich nur unterstützen. Habe auch erst auf "3. Klassigem Tutorial" Niveau mit Hibernate gewerkelt, bis ich dann volle Kanne in die Probleme gerannt bin (Mehrere Threads reichen da schon). Irgendwo hat mal jemand gesagt "Die ersten Schritte mit Hibernate sind verhältnismäßig so leicht, dass die Gefahr besteht, dass man sich nicht so weit in die Materie einarbeitet, wie es eigentlich nötig ist". Also in dem Sinne, dass es leicht ist sich einen Satz in die Datenbank zu schreiben und wieder auszulesen, aber es reicht auf Dauer einfach nicht aus.


----------

